# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  سابقه قضائية- السودان -تسبيب القرار الاداري

## رياض محمد

وزارة العدل // ضد // شركة أبو غزالة للملكية الفكرية 

*نمرة القضية:* 
م ع/ط أ س/17/2005م
*المحكمة**:* 
المحكمة العليا
*العدد**:* 
2005

المبادئ:
·  قانون القضاء الإداري 1996م - القرار الإداري – وجوب تسبيبه. 
الإدارة ملزمة في كل الحالات بتسبيب قراراتها . التسبيب هو مناط الرقابة القضائية على القرارات الإدارية . وكما يرد التسبيب على سلطة الإدارة التقديرية يرد على سلطتها المقيدة. 
الحكم:

*المحكمة العليا



القضاة:
سعادة السيد / د.وهبـي محمـد مختـارقاضي المحكمة العليارئيساًسعادة السيدة/ فريدة إبراهيم أحمد حسينقاضي المحكمة العلياعضواًسعادة السيد / محمــد علـي خليفـة قاضي المحكمة العلياعضواًالحكــم


القاضي: د. وهبي محمد مختار
التاريخ : 14/4/2005م
هذا طعن بالاستئناف في مواجهه الحكم الصادر من محكمة الطعون الإدارية بتاريخ 18/12/2004م مقبول شكلاً لتوافر أوضاعه القانونية ومنها تقديمه خلال القيد الزمني المحدد … في الموضوع تتلخص الوقائع في إصدار النائب العام بتاريخ 7/8/2004م قراراً يسحب بموجبه موافقته على مزاوله شركه أبو غزاله للملكية الفكرية للعمل كوكيل للعلامات التجارية استناداً على سلطته الممنوحة وفق قانون العلامات التجارية سنه 1969م … ولما لم يرض هذا القرار الشركة المعنية أقامت طعناً إدارياً بالرقم 34/2004م أمام المحكمة العليا دائرة الطعون الإدارية طاعنة في القرار بمخالفه القانون للأسباب التي  أوردتها مذكرة الطعن.
بعد اكتمال ، رد المطعون ضده على الطعن أصدرت المحكمة حكماً يقضى بإلغاء القرار الإداري المطعون فيه لعدم تسبيبه وعلى نحو استقر عليه قضاء  المحكمة العليا.
في الاستئناف أمامنا ينعى المستأنف على الحكم مخالفته لأحكام المادة (15) من قانون العلامات التجارية والتي منحت وزير العدل السلطة التقديرية في منح أو سحب موافقته للعمل كوكيل للعلامات التجارية وفق الشروط التي يـراها مناسبة ودون حاجه لتسبيب قراره . والتمس لذلك إلغـاء الحكم المستأنف.
في معرض تعقيبه أيد الأستاذ/ محامى المستأنف ضدها في مذكرة مقدرة ووافيه وجهة نظره المؤيدة للحكم المستأنف.
قبل أن نبادر بمناقشه أسباب الاستئناف لا بد لنا أن نبدأ بالتعرف على سلطات المحاكم الإدارية عند مباشرة النظر والبت في الطعون الإدارية ، والواقع أن المشرع ووفق أحكام قانون القضاء الإداري سنه 1996م - وتعديلاته المتكررة - أعطى للمحكمة الإدارية سلطة الرقابة على أعمال الجهات الإدارية وتتمثل هذه السلطة في التأكد من مشروعية نشاط الإداري وعلى وجه الخصوص مشروعية قراراتها الإدارية … ومبدأ المشروعية بهذه الصورة يضع على عاتق الجهات الإدارية التزاماً إيجابياً بأن تكون لأعمالها المختلفة سند أو أساس من القانون والتزاماً سلبياً بأن لا تخالف هي نفسها في تصرفاتها ونشاطها القانون بصفة عامة . وحتى تتمكن المحاكم الإدارية من تطبيق مبدأ المشروعة هذا فإنه لا بد - ولا خلاف على ذلك فقهاً وقانوناً - من تسبيب قراراتها الإدارية فالقرار الذي يصدر دون تسبيب يحجب بالضرورة عن القضاء رؤية مدى مشروعيه القرار وموافقته للقانون.
ولكن هل الإدارة ملزمة في كل الأحوال تسبيب قراراتها ؟ وهل من الضروري أن يكون التسبيب في صلب القرار نفسه ؟ لقد استقر فقهاً وقضاءً في فرنسا ومصر على أنه إذا اشترط القانون تسبيب بعض القرارات الإدارية يصبح هذا الأجراء شكلاً أساسياً في القرار يترتب على إغفاله بطلان القرار الإداري أما إذا لم يلزم المشرع الإدارة بذلك فليس عليها حرج في أن تجني من صلب القرار تلك الأسباب ". تفصيل ذلك في مرجع الدكتور سليمان الطماوي ، النظرية العامة للقرارات الإدارية ، دراسة مقارنة ، الطبعة الخامسة 1984م ص 240 وما بعدها "
وعلى ضوء ما تقدم فإن الإجابة على المسألة المعروضة لا يخرج عن افتراضين.
الأول … أن ينص في القانون على ضرورة تسبيب القرارات الإدارية وفي هذه الحالة تكون الإدارة ملزمة بتسبيب قراراتها الصادرة في هذا الشأن وإلا عد قرارها باطلاً و في هذه الحالة لا بد أن يأتي التسبيب في صلب القرار الإداري نفسه أما الافتراض الثاني فلا ينص فيه القانون على ضرورة تسبيب القرار الإداري أو يسكت عن ذلك وفى هذه الحالة لا يعد التسبيب شكلاً أساسياً ولا يترتب على عدم التسبيب البطلان وإن كان هناك دائماً التزام على الإدارة بإيضاح أسباب القرار أمام المتضرر منه أو أمام المحكمة عند عرض القرار للطعن فيه .
تجدر الملاحظة هنا أن الإدارة ملزمة في كل الحالات بتسبيب قراراتها كما أسلفنا فالتسبيب هو مناط الرقابة القضائية على القرارات الإدارية ، كما أن التسبيب يرد بطبيعة الحال على مزاولة السلطة التقديرية للإدارة كما يرد على سلطتها المقيدة.
  نعود بعد هذه الإطلالة السريعة لموضوع الطعن أمامنا وفيه تبنت محكمة الطعون الإدارية المختصة ضرورة تسبيب القرارات الإدارية ولزومها في كل القرارات سواء أوجبه المشرع أو لم يوجبه واعتبرت أن عدم التسبيب هو عيب في الشكل والجزاء هو البطلان ورتبت على ذلك حكمها القاضي بإلغاء القرار الإداري . أننا نتفق مع محكمة الطعون الإدارية فيما ذهبت إليه إلى حد معين أي إلى حد تقرير اعتبار التسبيب ضرورياً وهاماً لصحة القرار الإداري ألا أننا لا نتفق معها في اعتبار التسبيب شكلاً أساسياً يترتب على إغفاله البطلان في كل الحالات … إذ يجب التفريق بين حاله أن ينص القانون على ضرورة تسبيب القرار الإداري وبين أن يغفل القانون ذلك صراحة فلا بد أن يكون هناك فرق بين نص موجب للتسبيب وأخر يوجب التسبيب إن احتواء القرار الإداري على أسبابه في صلبه لا يتصور إلا في الحالات التي ينص القانون على ضرورة تسبيب القرار الإداري … أما في حاله عدم النص على ذلك فان للإدارة الحق في تسبيب قرارها خارج القرار الإداري وهذا هو حال معظم القرارات الإدارية الصادرة في السودان على سبيل المثال القرارات الإدارية المتعلقة بتخصيص الأراضي يأتي القرار خالياً من التسبيب والذي يكون محله محاضر جلسات اللجان المختلفة كما يجوز للجهة الإدارية تبرير قرارها ومشروعيته بكافة الوسائل المتاحة أمام المحاكم الإدارية .
إننا مع تقديرنا التام للمذكرات الوافية المقدرة التي تبادلها أطراف الطعن أمام محكمة الطعون الإدارية أو أمام هذه المحكمة إلا أننا نرى أن ما توصلت إليه المحكمة - مع تقديرنا - لا يتفق وصحيح القانون فالمادة (15) من قانون العلامات  التجارية سنه 1969م لم تقيد في فقرتها (ج) وزير العدل بضرورة تسبيب سحب موافقته للطاعن في صلب القرار ولا يعني هذا إعفاءَه من تسبيب هذا القرار إذ يجب عليه كشف أسباب هذا القرار أمام محكمة الطعون الإدارية حتى تتمكن من ممارسة رقابتها على أسباب القرار الإداري موضوعاً ومن ثم البت في الطعن أمامها.
ولما لم تقـم المحكمة بذلك وليس من سلطه هـذه الدائرة البت في مسألة لم تكن محلاً لنظر محكمـة أول درجة فإنه لا يسعنا والحال كذلك إلا إلغاء الحكم المستأنف أمامنا - إذا وأفـق الزملاء بالدائـرة - وإعادة وضع الملف مره أخرى أمام المحكمة المختصة لموالاة السير في الطعن ولا أمر بشأن الرسوم.
القاضي: فريدة إبراهيم حسين                  القاضي: محمد على خليفة
التاريخ : 18/4/2005م                                    التاريخ : 25/4/2005م
الأمر النهائي:
1- إلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه والصادر بتاريخ 28/12/2004م.
2- إعادة الأوراق ووضعها أمام محكمة الطعون الإدارية المختصة للسير في الطعن.
3- لا أمر بشأن الرسوم.


د. وهبي محمد مختار
قاضى المحكمة العليا
رئيس الدائرة
26/4/2005م
*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

